# Nouveau probleme lié à High Sierra, Mac et Icloud ?



## efde54 (23 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir,

Il y a quelques semaines je postais "*Impossible fermer ou supprimer ma session compte Icloud sur mon Mac High Sierra* " et nous avons trouvé la solution ensemble.

Aujourd'hui je me retrouve de nouveau avec un problème lié à Icloud !! sur mon Mac alors que sur mon iphone tout est OK.
Mon stockage Icloud est de 3,9Go (indiqué sur mon iphone) sur les 5go gratuits.
Mon Mac High Sierra et ses reglages "Icloud" ne veut rien savoir et dans icloud photo il me retourne un message "Le volume de cette bibliothèque excède votre capacité de stockage iCloud." alors que je suis largement <  5go.
Et donc impossible de synchroniser les photos et les documents Icloud drive.

Une idée ?


----------



## ericse (23 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Quel est la taille de ta bibliothèque photo sur ton Mac ?


----------



## efde54 (23 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel est la taille de ta bibliothèque photo sur ton Mac ?


Jusqu'au 15 mai les photos se synchronisaient; Depuis plus rien.
A l'instant je viens de supprimer toutes les photos (sauf 1) sur Photo du Mac.

De même sur mon Mac je ne vois aucun fichiers dans "Icloud drive" alors que sur Icloud.com ou sur mon Iphone tous les fichiers sont bien là.


----------

